# Frustrating Hobby!!



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Have a friend who is a die hard tarpon addict. I try to go with him as much as possible. But it is getting more and more difficult to say I am going. We have fished from high island to POC this year. Between poor weather forecasts, endless boat rides, non feeding schools of fish, what seems like a large # of first jump instant hook spits (0/6 one trip last week) I am beginning to think you have to be something mentally wrong with you if are hooked on tarpon fishing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I've put in a few fruitless and Tarpon-less boat rides out in the gulf to get where you are coming from. I need to have something tug my line more than once in a blue moon to stay interested. But, I have jumped 2 tarpon, and brought one to hand and can say they are in their own special class. The one I jumped was an estimated 4.5', don't know how much weight that might be, and I got 2 mind blowing leaps before it snapped my 15# leader. 

The one I landed was a mere 3', maybe 15 pounds, and leaped a dozen times in the fight. Best 15# fish of my life.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I have been tarpon fishing maybe 10 or 12 times or so. Several trips with pro guides. Caught a bunch or sharks, some bull reds, a few kingfish and a few ling. Have never seen a tarpon, much less jumped one, much less caught one. Not sure they really exist. Like unicorns. To me, tarpon fishing is a euphemism for shark fishing. If I ever do catch one, I might just beat it to death for all of the aggravation his species has caused me.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh we have caught them. Had trips never see one. Had trips surrounded by acres of them that will not eat a thing. One day last week had lots of fish - 6 pickup coo pops and not one hook stuck pass the first jump. Next day lots of schools moving 10-15 mph along the beach not slowing for nothing. No way to keep up or get in from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Guess I am kinda jaded because I seen a 400-500 lb blue marlin slam a plastic and dump a 50w before we could do anything and he was tail walking and greyhound ing the whole way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Everything you mentioned is the sole reason why we all tarpon fish - because it isn't easy, and because its a complete and total pain in the ***. 

When you finally grab the lip of one, all of the agony suddenly becomes worth it.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Tuesday, the 20th*

we spent 9+hrs on the water and covered 107 miles in tarpon alley. Went almost 20 miles east from the jetties and out to 9 miles and returned. Saw lots of bait in close (300yd) and nothing with any silver. Next trip will be west and do the same thing. On the 17th did the west run and didn't see any activity but did run across a small pod of bull reds. Hooked up with one and released and a little while later we say a dolphin come up with a big bull red in its mouth. Never seen that before. Don't give up.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been searching for about 4 years now, kayak only along the coast but about 3 weeks ago I got my first glimpse of one rolling; The last time I had a rush like that was when I first drew back on a deer bow hunting.

This time next year I will have my boat and I plan on spending a lot of time learning how to catch these fish. Hell I just want to see one jump!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it would make an interesting book for someone to compileâ€¦about Tarpon anglersâ€¦what drives them, how dedicated they are, and etc., etc. Kind of a treatise on what makes Tarpon anglers click. No question we are a strange breed.

There are a couple of good books as references about some old salts from our recent past that helps shed insight on Tarpon anglers: 1) â€œFishing Yesterdayâ€™s Gulf Coastâ€ by Barney Farley and â€œGlory of the Silver King, The Golden Age of Tarpon Fishingâ€ by Hart Stilwell. Both are treasures of stories that each of you who chase this elusive prize can appreciate.

In our times, Iâ€™m sure there are similar individuals, many that we may never know personally, that have dedicated their angling lives to this great fish. For them, itâ€™s much more than just a hobby. 

For me, my affair with them has run hot and cold over the years. Some periods where it was all consuming and some periods of relative indifference driven by challenges of other great fish. 

My total respect and admiration goes to those with that single minded dedication to challenge the great Silver King!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Fish for poons in Florida and it will change your whole perspective. It takes sight casting for fish to a whole new level.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

We went out Friday and Sat...saw about 10-12 roll...no takers. I feel your pain.


----------

